# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие >  ТСД СipherLab 8300

## Luqe

Здравствуйте. 
Win 7 x64 
1С:Предприятие 8.3 (8.3.6.2299) 
Конфигурация: Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.1 (1.1.3.5) 
У нас ТСД CipherLab 8300. Необходимо подключить его к 1С. 
Установили драйвер CP210x_VCP_Win_XP_S2K3_Vista_7_ для USB подставок терминалов сбора данных. 
Подключили подставку к питанию и к ПК. 
Установили 8300-GD09 - Прошивка и Генератор Приложений (V2.41-GD09) 
Захожу в настройку Торгового оборудования добавляю, мне пишут что__( 
Терминал сбора данных "CIPHERLAB CPT-8300" успешно подключен. 
Параметры компонент устанавливаются на соответствующей закладке (меню Сервис\Параметры)___ 
а в параметры не пускает пишет " ___( 
Ошибка при попытки отрыть форму настройки параметры модели: 
Ошибка загрузки обработки обслуживания: 
Что нужно делать ? 
как быть? помогите пожалуйста, где я допустил ошибку*(( или что я делаю не так)) 
Какую последовательность каких действий необходимо совершить? 
Win 7 видит подставку. а вот 1С...

----------


## Luqe

Поможет кто решит проблему?

----------


## Luqe

Тишина(((

----------


## iswat

Скриншоты ошибок покажите. ТСД от Cipher подключаются и работают как часы

----------

